# Help (no longer) Wanted: Looking for Moderators



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2000)

--- I appreciate the response this message has generated, but since it was posted 6 years ago, the need has been filled. Thanks to all who offered their services. ---

I‘m looking for volunteers to help out with the new War Diary.

As a moderator, you would be the primary contact for this forum, so the more experience and knowledge you have with respect to the Army in general, the better. You would not have to approve postings, however people may come to you for assistance or for general queries.

If you‘re interested, let me know via e-mail, and I can give you some more info.

Thanks in advance for helping out.

Cheers


----------



## tonykeene (11 Jul 2006)

I'm a long-time writer and journalist, and composed my Branch War Diaries for Oka and the first Gulf deployment.  May I be of assistance?


----------



## Cloud Cover (11 Jul 2006)

what is the 'War Diary" /


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2006)

It's the old (circa 1990's) name for the Army.ca forums.

I should also add that in the 6 years since the original post, we've managed to find some high quality Staff, so we're currently not looking to augment it, but I appreciate the offer Tony.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Gunner (11 Jul 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> what is the 'War Diary" /



Young padawan, you still have much to learn.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jul 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I should also add that in the 6 years since the original post, we've managed to find some high quality Staff,



** as Para and Monkhouse look at each other and simultaneously break out in great fits of laughter** :argument:


----------



## Burrows (11 Jul 2006)

Hey Bruce, he said SOME, not lots of.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Jul 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ** as Para and Monkhouse look at each other and simultaneously break out in great fits of laughter** :argument:


ssshh! I'm gonna hit 'im up for a raise!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ssshh! I'm gonna hit 'im up for a raise!



Hmmm, Lets see Para....since you have done such a great job you can double what you were getting. 


The nice thing about vacationing close to Mike's house is I wrangled some pay in the form of cold beer and rye last Saturday. :cheers:


----------



## paracowboy (13 Jul 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> since you have done such a great job you can double what you were getting.


*SWEET!* SCORE! Riches and fame are mine!


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

Hmmmm....maybe he's right....  0 x 0 = 0?...can't be right  

Ah, here's the problem...he's not using binary numbers !!!     0 + 0 = 1.     yes...that's it  Eureka !!


----------

